# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Plantas en la arena de Pals

## perdiguera

Ya por la tarde mientras que esperaba una puesta de sol en un chiringuito en la arena me acerqué hacia una zona donde se veían unas plantas que arraigaban en la arena y les hice unas fotos a eso de las 9 de la noche.
No tengo ni idea de cómo se llaman ni a qué género pertenecen, supongo que habrá quien las identifique.









Me hicieron gracia cómo podían sobrevivir ya que no parece que haya mucho alimento por la zona y sí bastantes usuarios.

----------

F. Lázaro (10-feb-2015),FEDE (10-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (10-feb-2015),HUESITO (11-feb-2015),Jonasino (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015),titobcn (10-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Perdiguera, de las plantas ni idea, pero en la tercera foto se ve una playa preciosa...
Esperemos que algún experto en plantas nos de su nombre.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos he identificado las plantas, son viejas conocidas de las playas, hace unos años me dedique a identificar muchas de ellas, son plantas adaptadas a suelos móviles e inestables con alto grado de salinidad.
La primera es de la familia de los cardos eryngium maritimum, la segunda kakile maritima, la tercera es barron o ammophila arenaria y la cuarta es el carretón de playa oMedicago marina.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (10-feb-2015),perdiguera (10-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

Ya sabia yo que alguien daría con las respuestas y bien pronto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya sabes perdiguera que me gustan todas estas rarezas :Wink: 
Son cosas que algunos como tu y yo nos gustan fijarnos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

